

Interview with Bill Gates - swilliams
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-2001697/Microsofts-Bill-Gates-A-rare-remarkable-interview-worlds-second-richest-man.html

======
raisenBran
This really is a candid interview of Bill. A good one to understand Bill
informally. I really respect the guy.

